# Vail Resorts flexing some muscle....



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Not sure what to make of this.....pretty crazy...

Vail Resorts trying to evict Park City ski area - seattlepi.com


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

My guess:

Vail doesn't really want to shut PCMR down. I think they want to evict them and lease them the same land at a higher price.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/intermountain-us/89793-getting-ugly-park-city.html


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't care as long as epic pass works there by the time we cruise through in feb.....


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Went on my Utah trip last year. 

Figures.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Got the inside scoop on some of this. Story breaking Monday some time.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

It said in the paper that they have no intention of evicting them or disrupting the season, they're just advancing the legal process. Park City is getting the land nearly for free and Vail likes money.

Edit: Ah, looks like they missed a deadline on their lease renewal option so they tried to backdate it. Two days late meant the difference between 150k for the land vs millions of dollars. That's quite a screwup.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

jtg said:


> Edit: Ah, looks like they missed a deadline on their lease renewal option so they tried to backdate it. Two days late meant the difference between 150k for the land vs millions of dollars. That's quite a screwup.


:huh: Somebody's getting fired.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

It's PCMR's fault for getting the check in late. Vail is just doing what a company should, seeing an opportunity and taking it.

-getting a foothold in Utah (check)
-taking business away from competitors (check) 


As an Epic Pass holder I am ecstatic, but I am also getting scared by Vail Resorts empire growing. I hate monopolies, it's never good for customers...


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I disagree that companies "should" be put profit above ethics. I'm not surprised, and don't realistically expect any less. It was clearly PCMR's fault if that's true, but some kind of late fee and wagging of the finger would be more than appropriate. Seems ruthless and vulture-like, and Vail increasing their monopoly is inevitably bad for riders. Epic pass is indeed a sweet deal, but it only exists because there is at least a bit of a market.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

PCMR are a bunch of idiots. You know the company you lease from is owned by Vail who recently picked up The Canyons... why the heck would you give them any excuse to throw you out on your ass?? You are basically renting it for free too. I hope PCMR gets thrown out. I hate stupidity. Especially when the company that screws up whines about it and tries to play victim.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's TALISKER not VAIL that are doing the law suit. Vail stands to win out of this because of Powdr Corps stupidity. But don't let their rally cry of 'Blame Vail' make you believe Vail is the one behind anything. Vail just happened to be like oh shit there's resort land we can lease, fuck yeah!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

No, it's actually Vail. When Vail bought/leased canyons from Talisker, they also bought the rights to the lawsuit and any outcome. If they win, Vail gets to operate PCMR. Talisker has since assigned Vail to handle the case.

PCMR, in open court, challenges Talisker Corp.-Vail deal - The Park Record

"The Talisker Corporation-Vail Resorts deal, announced in May, includes the possibility of Vail Resorts operating PCMR, depending on the outcome of the lawsuit. Vail Resorts assumed the lead role in the case for the Talisker Corporation side as a part of the deal."

Apparently the backdating happened way back in 2011, but they just noticed now, so it is a bit slimey. It's not unlikely that Vail knew about this detail before the Talisker deal, which would be why they bought the rights to the lawsuit. 

My bet for what Vail's strategy is: They demand very high rent from PCMR and totally kill their margins, slowly bleeding them to death if they do decide to pay, or they take it over in a sale deal when they can't pay. It will probably end with Vail buying PCMR at a huge discount one way or another (unless the court rules for PCMR). PCMR already had a lawsuit with Talisker admitting that they were late, but that Talisker knew their intent and cashed their checks. Both sides accuse the other of bad faith/sneaky things. In some cases cashing the rent check means the deal is back on, no idea if it would apply in this case, but now that Talisker/Vail dug up the backdating thing, it seems like they're using that to basically allege fraud, and arguing that lets them terminate the lease regardless.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Any chance PCMR becomes an epic pass resort this season or is it going to move much slower than that? Heading there end of February and would love to not have to shell out more $.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

They are still in court. So little to no chance this season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

jtg said:


> My bet for what Vail's strategy is: They demand very high rent from PCMR and totally kill their margins, slowly bleeding them to death if they do decide to pay, or they take it over in a sale deal when they can't pay. It will probably end with Vail buying PCMR at a huge discount one way or another (unless the court rules for PCMR).


Called it, Vail makes an offer to buy Park City...

Vail Resorts Makes Buyout Offer To Park City In A Surprise Move


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow. That's a major fail for PCMR. But at least it happened now when there are only 10 seasons left according to The A. Powers Climatic Institute of London.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

So Park City fucks up by not paying their lease on time yet still points the finger at Vail, calling them the bad guys?

Lol. Vail's got a legit case and their foot in the door; now, there's gonna be no stopping them. Park City will be theirs within the next few years.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, Vail are bad guys no matter what. It's bad for customers if they own everything. These companies don't tend to get smaller, only bigger. So it's moving toward an oligopoly quickly. Choice and competition is an absolute necessity if you want to avoid a dysfunctional market.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

jtg said:


> Well, Vail are bad guys no matter what. It's bad for customers if they own everything. These companies don't tend to get smaller, only bigger. So it's moving toward an oligopoly quickly. Choice and competition is an absolute necessity if you want to avoid a dysfunctional market.


I agree, but Park City screwed up and Vail wouldn't have bought the rights to the case if there wasn't merit behind it. I'm pulling for PC but it sounds like they have a serious legal battle ahead of them.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

jtg said:


> Choice and competition is an absolute necessity if you want to avoid a dysfunctional market.


A devil's advocate would say that poorly managed companies that pay late are the dysfunctional factor that needs to go.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Utah court gives Vail access to most of Park City ski area terrain - The Denver Post

Vail won...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They won the battle not the war. This is far from over. Though it is another nail in Powder Corp's coffin...


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

i found the whole report quite amusing


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Damn. So now they're going to play chicken with the base area/parking lot. Powdr can't use it without the lease, and Vail can't operate without the base area. It's gonna be ugly.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I really like Park City Mountain Resort. It's not poser central. I really hope Vail doesn't put their marketing jizz all over it.


----------

